# Carbon R32 from Garage Saurus



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

This looks good, it is covered in carbon, not sure if it is just a stick on or the real deal. But together with those BBS LM rims it looks hard as nails

Carbonized R32 GT-R « Kultivate’s Weblog


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Dont know about the R32,but i think i know a few of the Mspeed-Pics in the blog,as i shot them at Tsukuba 

look yourself,here are mine:



















and now the pics from the Blog:





















Next time im doing them with a nice signatur in every pics

@who ever runs that blog: I have so much more pics of that car.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm the one running that blog, so you got a pm. I'm sorry if I didn't gave you any credit. I always do it but wasn't sure where those pictures came from and they were already posted on other blogs.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

No problem mate,use em,im not a photograph who has a copyright on them,im as you a car enthusiast:thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Stick on vinyl with the carbon print. The front wing is only half done. looks good though.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

pupsi said:


> Stick on vinyl with the carbon print. The front wing is only half done.


Dont think its stick on vinyl


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The front wing is on purpose, it stops in the middle just above the rim


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Those LM's look absolutely stunning!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

That car is just awsome! :clap: 

Really shows why Garage Saurus is the best R32 tuner out there!


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Sorry but the "Carbon" strip looks stupid, weather is vinyl or not. 

"Carbon strip coming to a saxo near you soon"


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

They have chosen for a new wheel design, not sure about the looks. I liked the BBS rims better

New rims for the carbonized R32 GT-R « Kultivate’s Weblog


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


> They have chosen for a new wheel design, not sure about the looks. I liked the BBS rims better
> 
> New rims for the carbonized R32 GT-R « Kultivate’s Weblog


Why didn't they go for the real deal and get some Work Meister S2's?


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

i think it halfords spray on carbon
hahahaha

no, just kiding, (obviousley) looks like all carbon to me, would be interesting to know more about the rear arches , and looks like the roof too?


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

hpt_simon said:


> i think it halfords spray on carbon
> hahahaha
> 
> no, just kiding, (obviousley) looks like all carbon to me, would be interesting to know more about the rear arches , and looks like the roof too?


what are you planning for your R32???:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is absolutly gorgeous! No doubt about it.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

I like the old wheels better.

Which are not Professor's for the record.


----------



## DEAN (Jul 7, 2004)

*CARBONISED*



EvolutionVI said:


> Dont think its stick on vinyl


That does look awesome, I cant see how they would make panels like that, they have to be stick on? looks really good in the pics. Unless they were full carbon then painted.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

A few more of it from TAS


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm using your photo's on my blog okay?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

ok - no probs


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

CF boot lid with the 32 wing is the business. Electra or ??? Front lip looks like Abflug.

Who is Auto Service by the way? Is that Saurus as well?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Favourite photo by far. All is forgiven


----------



## Diabolus (Mar 5, 2004)

If anybody can confirm weather they are real or stick on, and also find out some prices, I would really like to know how much the rear arches are, and also maybe the roof. (I need some rear arches to get rid of the rust on my current ones, so could use this as a good excuse!)

Has anybody spoke to the owner of the car while it was at TAS?

Diabolus.

Also just noticed after looking at the pics again, wheres his fuel flap on the rear arch?? Has it been relocated to the boot with a fuel cell?


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I have already enquired about this.

Rear arches, roof and probly doors have had the carbon fibric layed upon them. Paint and laqcure have then been applied. They are all original parts.

Bonnet, boot and probly the front wings are real carbon.

I love the roof and carbon sun strip. I did like the rest untill I found out it was just overlay.

Baz


----------



## Diabolus (Mar 5, 2004)

Thats a bit pants. Was hoping they were full carbon pieces, not just the orig panels wrapped.

Oh well never mind!

Diabolus.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

does anyone know what carbon trunk that is? I have seen some different brands but the weaves are crap. That one looks really good. I bought a seibon hood and it is garbage


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

think i saw this car at tokyo auto salon,
i like the wheels in this pic better.


----------



## 2BAR (Jun 30, 2008)

*NICE!!*



EvolutionVI said:


> Dont know about the R32,but i think i know a few of the Mspeed-Pics in the blog,as i shot them at Tsukuba
> 
> look yourself,here are mine:
> 
> ...


love em' Takata TE37s


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Car was recently in a mag here in the US. Says here the roof was cut away and replaced with a lightweight aluminum honeycomb version and was sandwiched between layers of dry carbon and bonded to what remained for a perfect transition. From what it sounds like its all real one-off parts all the way down to that bad ass front lip. All 100% real carbon. I've perused the Saurus page and found no intention of them selling any of the things here. Bummer.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

it's real carbon...nothing is fake and the car runs close to 1k PS


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

DCD said:


> it's real carbon...nothing is fake and the car runs close to 1k PS


I had a quick glance at your article in the latest edition of Modified magazine when I was over in the US recently, DCD. Top quality car and great photography! :thumbsup:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks Gio!


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

holy shit!
even the roof is CF!!


----------

